# Angelteichanlage vor dem Aus



## Lajos1 (11. April 2022)

Hallo,

bei uns in Bayern ist in geschlossenen Gewässern das Angeln nach dem Besatz von fangfähigen Fischen erstmal 4 Wochen lang verboten.
Ist mir zwar egal, da ich in solchen Anlagen noch nie gefischt habe, aber irgendwie finde ich es schon sinnbefreit, wenn da Fische besetzt werden um diese gleich wieder zu fangen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (11. April 2022)

Da stimme ich Lajos zu. Diese Praktik erinnert an das Mittelalter, als man das Wild auf der Jagd bewusst vor die Flinte des Königs getrieben hat. Das sollte nicht Sinn des Angelns sein.


----------



## Jürgen57 (11. April 2022)

Und was ist mit den ganzen Forellenpuf...,da ist die Praktik doch Standart oder sehe
ich das jetzt falsch??


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2022)

das ist dem Fisch völlig egal, der landet in der Pfanne.
die 4 Wochenfrist dienen nur der Beruhigung unseres eigenen Gemüts, weiter nix .
warum nicht 3 oder 5 Wochen?
Vielleicht hat jemand heraus gefunden, das dann die Fleischqulität besonder hoch ist;-)).

Übrigens - wenn ich nicht da hin gehe, muss ich die Einschränkung auch nicht begrüßen- nur eine sinnbefreite weitere Einschränkung.
sonst muss man irgedwann den Gebirgsbach sperren, weil ein Anger einen untermassigen Fisch gefangen hat und den zurück setzen mußte.
Da muß dann in Zukunft der Bach für 4 Wochen gesperrt werden, es besteht ja die Chance, das genau der untermassige Fisch  innerhalb dieser Zeit wieder gefangen werden kann.


----------



## DenizJP (11. April 2022)

schließe mich Jürgen57  an.

Wie soll das dann am Puff gehandhabt werden?


----------



## Nuesse (11. April 2022)

https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Downloads/merkblattAngelteiche.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
		


Für Schleswig Holstein.


----------



## Waidbruder (11. April 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> https://www.schleswig-holstein.de/DE/Fachinhalte/F/fischerei/Downloads/merkblattAngelteiche.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=2
> 
> 
> 
> Für Schleswig Holstein.


In welcher Anlage wird das so praktiziert?


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> schließe mich Jürgen57  an.
> 
> Wie soll das dann am Puff gehandhabt werden?


das ist der Puff;-))


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2022)

Das Problem ist doch, dass der Puffgänger auch sehen will was besetzt wird, um nicht zu glauben an einem fischleeren Teich zu sitzen?
Der Veranstalter ist somit gezwungen die Fische vor aller Augen zu besetzen, sonst kann er seinen Laden auch gleich schließen.

Jürgen


----------



## Nuesse (11. April 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> In welcher Anlage wird Punkt 2 so praktiziert?


Ich hab keinen schimmer.

Es gibt aber Teichanlagen die ihre Fische in Schwimmpontons hältern,ob die das machen
um die Regelung zu umgehen ,kann ich Dir aber auch nicht sagen .


----------



## Peter.. (11. April 2022)

Korrekte Maßnahme. Jede Maßnahme zur Eindämmung der Forellenpuffs ist gut, solange diese Art der Fischbeschaffung im Zusammenhang mit Angeln gesehen wird. Medienwirksame Maßnahmen können vieleicht dazu beitragen der Allgemeinheit den Unterschied zwischen Angeln und der Aneignung von zahmen Fischen, deren Genuss darüber hinaus oft bedenklich ist, aufzuzeigen.


----------



## Bogaversenker (11. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Korrekte Maßnahme. Jede Maßnahme zur Eindämmung der Forellenpuffs ist gut, solange diese Art der Fischbeschaffung im Zusammenhang mit Angeln gesehen wird. Medienwirksame Maßnahmen können vieleicht dazu beitragen der Allgemeinheit den Unterschied zwischen Angeln und der Aneignung von zahmen Fischen, deren Genuss darüber hinaus oft bedenklich ist, aufzuzeigen.


Ob diese Form gewerblicher Anlagen sinnvoll ist,sei mal so stehen gelassen…allerdings ist eine Ruhezeit von einigen Wochen in diesen Badewannen generell nicht realisierbar, mit Blickwinkel Kormoraneinflug …in meiner Kindheit waren die Ausflüge zum Forellenangeln als Vater Sohn Ausflug immer ein Highlight,deshalb sehe ich das Ganze vllt nicht so nüchtern wie viele hier…auch wenn das mit Angeln nur sehr entfernt verwandt ist…


----------



## Vanner (11. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Jede Maßnahme zur Eindämmung der Forellenpuffs ist gut, solange diese Art der Fischbeschaffung im Zusammenhang mit Angeln gesehen wird.



Wie bist du denn drauf?


----------



## Niklas32 (11. April 2022)

Ein bekannter von mir ist Inhaber einer solchen Anlage. Er bekam eine Auflage, dass er in seine Hälterbecken Fischklappen einbauen muss. Darüber sollte er dann die Fische in den Teich lassen. Dort ging es also explizit darum, dass die Fische nicht mehr mithilfe des Keschers eingesetzt werden sollen um unnötigen Stress zu vermeiden.


----------



## Waidbruder (11. April 2022)

Wenn man nach jedem Einsetzen 2 Wochen warten muss, wäre das in kommerziellen Anlagen doch garnicht möglich. Das hiesse doch nach 2 Wochen werden die Angler an den See gelassen und wenn nach einer Woche angeln alles rausgefangen ist muss man wieder neu besetzen und wieder 2 Wochen warten!?


----------



## magi (11. April 2022)

Schon echt zum schmunzeln, was einige Kiritiker hier so wiedergeben. Mag sein, dass es in ländlichen Regionen noch Gewässer gibt, die über einen natürlich und sich selbst in ausreichendem Masse reproduzierenden Forellenbestand verfügen. Dies ist aber in Ballungsräumen eher nicht der Fall und in diesem Zusammenhang oft der einzige Weg für die breite Masse, mal auf Forellen am Puff zu fischen. Des Weiteren sind das die idealen Umgebungen, um Kinder und Interessierte an das Hobby heranzuführen. Einen Bieber kann man auch ohne Angelrute beobachten, es braucht den Fisch an der Rute, um den Funken zu zünden. Und das ist m.E. planbar am besten dort möglich


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Schon echt zu schmunzeln, was einige Kiritiker hier so wiedergeben. Mag sein, dass es in ländlichen Regionen noch Gewässer gibt, die über einen natürlich und sich selbst in ausreichendem Masse reproduzierenden Forellenbestand verfügen. Dies ist aber in Ballungsräumen eher nicht der Fall und in diesem Zusammenhang oft der einzige Weg für die breite Masse, mal auf Forellen am Puff zu fischen. Des Weiteren sind das die idealen Umgebungen, um Kinder und Interessierte an das Hobby heranzuführen. Einen Bieber kann man auch ohne Angelrute beobachten, es braucht den Fisch an der Rute, um den Funken zu zünden. Und das ist m.E. planbar am besten dort möglich


Hallo,

ich bin da nicht direkt ein Kritiker und wenn andere das gut finden, von mir aus. Meine Welt ist das aber nicht, aber ich war ja auch noch nie an einem Fischpuff und habe auch in über 60 Jahren da nichts vermisst.  Aber jedem das Seine. Bei uns in Bayern wird das da eh strenger gehandhabt und ich weiß auch nicht, ob es da solche Anlagen überhaupt gibt. Eher aber nicht, zumindest kenne ich da keine. Habe mich aber auch nie dafür interessiert.
In Österreich bin ich mal an einer solchen Anlage vorbeigekommen, wie da mit den Fischen umgegangen wurde- ein Ruhmesblatt für die Angelei war das nicht. Zum Kinder ans Angeln heranzuführen; ich war vorhin zwei Stunden mit meinem Enkel (acht Jahre alt) an einem kleinen Fluss, der fing einen Karpfen mit 47 cm und guten zwei Kilo.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## magi (11. April 2022)

Natürlich ist mir der Ausflug an freie, natürliche Gewässer auch lieber. Dennoch kann ich hier für die Ballungsräume in NRW sprechen, dass es auch viele gestandene Angler z.B. in der Schonzeit an solche Anlagen zieht. Planbar ist an Rhein und Ruhr oftmals nur Grundelstippen mit dem Nachwuchs. Vor 20 Jahren wäre ich auch eher mit den Kleinen an die Ruhr zum feedern gefahren etc...Zeiten ändern sich und ein Plan B schadet nie. Interessant ist in diesem Kontext, bei bei uns in der Region die Mehrheit der Forellenpuff-Ablehner die Leute sind, die zumindest einmal am Puff richtig abgeloost haben


----------



## DenizJP (11. April 2022)

Vanner schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?



hmmm heute frisch angemeldeter Account...

Peter, weibliche Variante des Namens ist Petra....


----------



## Tricast (11. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin da nicht direkt ein Kritiker und wenn andere das gut finden, von mir aus. Meine Welt ist das aber nicht, aber ich war ja auch noch nie an einem Fischpuff und habe auch in über 60 Jahren da nichts vermisst.  Aber jedem das Seine. Bei uns in Bayern wird das da eh strenger gehandhabt und ich weiß auch nicht, ob es da solche Anlagen überhaupt gibt. Eher aber nicht, zumindest kenne ich da keine. Habe mich aber auch nie dafür interessiert.
> In Österreich bin ich mal an einer solchen Anlage vorbeigekommen, wie da mit den Fischen umgegangen wurde- ein Ruhmesblatt für die Angelei war das nicht. Zum Kinder ans Angeln heranzuführen; ich war vorhin zwei Stunden mit meinem Enkel (acht Jahre alt) an einem kleinen Fluss, der fing einen Karpfen mit 47 cm und guten zwei Kilo.
> ...


Einfach mal Tante Google fragen.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. April 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Einfach mal Tante Google fragen.


Hallo,

danke, aber wie gesagt kein Interesse. Viel gibt es da eh nicht, wie ich mir schon dachte. Hab man kurz reingesehen, da tauchen unter Bayern auch Thüringische, Hessische, und sogar etliche Österreichische Anlagen auf. Mit der Geographie haben es die bei Google offenbar nicht so, aber eh egal, ist nicht meine Welt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. April 2022)

Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Ob diese Form gewerblicher Anlagen sinnvoll ist,sei mal so stehen gelassen…allerdings ist eine Ruhezeit von einigen Wochen in diesen Badewannen generell nicht realisierbar, mit Blickwinkel Kormoraneinflug …in meiner Kindheit waren die Ausflüge zum Forellenangeln als Vater Sohn Ausflug immer ein Highlight,deshalb sehe ich das Ganze vllt nicht so nüchtern wie viele hier…auch wenn das mit Angeln nur sehr entfernt verwandt ist…


Warum soll das nicht realisierbar sein ? Puffs bestehen doch fast immer aus mehreren Pfützchen, also immer eine Pfütze beangeln lassen während an den anderen die 14 Tage bzw. 4 Wochen ablaufen. Und Kormorane kann man wahrscheinlich nirgends besser wegmachen als am "gepflegten Forellenteich".

magi :  wer im Puff abloost, sollte mal in sich gehen


----------



## Bogaversenker (11. April 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht realisierbar sein ? Puffs bestehen doch fast immer aus mehreren Pfützchen, also immer eine Pfütze beangeln lassen während an den anderen die 14 Tage bzw. 4 Wochen ablaufen. Und Kormorane kann man wahrscheinlich nirgends besser wegmachen als am "gepflegten Forellenteich".
> 
> magi :  wer im Puff abloost, sollte mal in sich gehen


Die Anlagen in meiner Nähe bestehen aus einem Teich…


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2022)

Na wer Forellengewässer im näheren Umkreis hat , hat für einen Forellenpuff natürlich wie Lajos kein 
Verständnis für so eine Anlage  ( hatte ich in jüngeren Jahren auch nicht )
ein Forellenpuff ist eine Verkaufsanlage für garantiert frischen Fisch - mit ein wenig Spassfaktor ,
es ist der gleiche Fisch den ich auch im Geschäft zu kaufen bekomme - da mal leer aus zu gehen 
ist auch kein Kunststück - wenn zum Beispiel ein Teich leergefischt ist und nur die Neubesetzung drin 
ist - die kennen nix außer Pellets - und wer angelt mit so was ?
Wie ich das gelesen habe handelt es sich bei dem beschriebenen Gewässer um einen Put & Take -
Gewässer - gaanz anderes Konzept ! - die vor den Augen der Angler eingesetzten Fische beißen eh nicht mehr am gleichem Tag .
Wenn ich die Besatzverordnung richtig interpretiere dürfte der Karpfen in kaum einem Gewässer vorkommen .
Das Verbot für den Betreiber der Anlage ist aus Neid , Ignoranz , Schützerschwachsinn verhängt worden .


----------



## jkc (11. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> ...vor den Augen der Angler eingesetzten Fische beißen eh nicht mehr am gleichem Tag .


Ehm,was tun sie nicht?
Ich bin kein großer Puffgänger, kann dir aber sagen, dass meistens die erste Stunde nach dem Einsetzen die bei weitem erfolgreichste des Tages ist.

Grüße


----------



## yukonjack (11. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch, dass der Puffgänger auch sehen will was besetzt wird, um nicht zu glauben an einem fischleeren Teich zu sitzen?
> Der Veranstalter ist somit gezwungen die Fische vor aller Augen zu besetzen, sonst kann er seinen Laden auch gleich schließen.
> 
> Jürgen


Da hast du alles zu gesagt.


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2022)

Noch eine kleine Ergänzung - um die neu eingesetzten Forellen doch noch zu überlisten
wurde Tremarella erfunden und damit ein gutes Geschäft gemacht . Sollte man das vielleicht
auch verbieten .


----------



## thanatos (11. April 2022)

@ jkc
 da gehen unsere Erfahrungen wohl etwas auseinander - aber wenn du meinst - 
ich fische zu 90 % mit Spinnern und den kennen die Neulinge eben nicht .


----------



## magi (11. April 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht realisierbar sein ? Puffs bestehen doch fast immer aus mehreren Pfützchen, also immer eine Pfütze beangeln lassen während an den anderen die 14 Tage bzw. 4 Wochen ablaufen. Und Kormorane kann man wahrscheinlich nirgends besser wegmachen als am "gepflegten Forellenteich".
> 
> magi :  wer im Puff abloost, sollte mal in sich gehen


Je nach Forellenpuff-Konzept und generell auch mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen ist es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dort auch (mal) als Schneider oder mit ner Trostpreisforelle vom Wasser zu gehen. Das Problem ist, dass selbst heute noch viele Leute bei dem Erstbesuch mit der falschen Vorstellung dahin gehen. Dies liegt scheinbar auch an dem umgangssprachlich oft synonym verwendeten Begriff "Forellenpuff" für Kiloteich- und Put & Take-Konzepte. Bei klassischem Put & Take zahlt jeder den entsprechenden Individualbesatz in kg und der geht dann in den Teich. Fangen nun einige mehr als für sie individuell besetzt worden ist, heißt das i.d.R. automatisch, dass andere dann weniger fangen - es sei denn, es ist noch einiges an Fisch von den vorherigen Tagen drin (an kleineren Badewannen eher selten der Fall).
Soweit so gut, ich für meinen Teil schätze gut geführte Anlagen daher als Bereicherung meiner Möglichkeiten und halte das ganze Thema auch nicht für völlig anspruchslos, wenn man regelmäßig Erfolg haben möchte. Darüber hinaus würde ich mir auch mehr Rechtssicherheit für die Betreiber wünschen. Die Betreiber/Pächter müssen davon leben und sollen dann, am besten noch jeweils mit Ruhepausen von mehreren Wochen, x Teiche vorhalten, die dann im Tagesrhythmus wechselnd beangelt werden? Mit besetzten Fischen, die eh dem Tode geweiht sind und das Umsetzen von Klein auf mit Keschern und Netzen, je nach Entwicklungsstand, längst aus der Zucht verinnerlicht haben... Geht's noch!?


----------



## Colophonius (11. April 2022)

Leider greift der Artikel nur das Ergebnis auf und liefert keine Begründung, was sicherlich - auch - ein Grund für diese Diskussion an der Kernproblematik vorbei ist.

Das Urteil dürfte davon ausgehen, dass Fische grundsätzlich Schmerzen verspüren, daher bedarf es für das Zufügen der Schmerzen eines vernünftigen Grundes. Ob dieser gegeben ist,  wenn man lebende Forellen besetzt, um diese gegen Geld sofort wieder zu fangen und erst dann zu töten,  ist durchaus zu hinterfragen. Man könnte hier auch einfach dem Fischwirt das Geld geben um die Forellen direkt zu erhalten. 

Das Argument mit der Besatzdauer bezieht sich  dann wohl darauf,  dass die Fische zumindest weiter abwachsen können und das Umsetzen nicht nur dem Fang, sondern einem weiteren Mehrwert dient.


----------



## Bogaversenker (11. April 2022)

Ein Fass ohne Boden…ich wohne direkt mit Main und Rhein an zwei tollen Flüssen, gönne aber jedem Forellenteichangler seine Fische und Passion…natürlich liegen Welten zwischen Naturgewässer und Teichanlage…aber die besetzten Forellen fangen sich nicht von selbst,deshalb vermeide ich auch den Ausdruck Puff…gönne man doch den Teichbesuchern ihre Vorliebe und verurteile sie nicht vorschnell,weil man sich für den echten Angler hält…


----------



## Astacus74 (12. April 2022)

Bogaversenker schrieb:


> Ein Fass ohne Boden…ich wohne direkt mit Main und Rhein an zwei tollen Flüssen, gönne aber jedem Forellenteichangler seine Fische und Passion…natürlich liegen Welten zwischen Naturgewässer und Teichanlage…aber die besetzten Forellen fangen sich nicht von selbst,deshalb vermeide ich auch den Ausdruck Puff…gönne man doch den Teichbesuchern ihre Vorliebe und verurteile sie nicht vorschnell,weil man sich für den echten Angler hält…



Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus genug Wasser um mich herum aaaaber dann und wann schau ich auch mal am Angelteich vorbei um ein paar Forellen für den Rauch zu fangen.
Was einige sagen das Forellenteichangeln das leichteste Angeln der Welt sei, dem ist nicht so, wie sonst läßt sich erklären das 
einige den Sack voll machen und andere gehen leer aus... dann beißen die Forellen nach dem Besatz meist am besten, auch das kann ich von den mir bekannten Anlagen bestätigen. 
Nur wie das Besetzen und 4 Wochen Ruhe an einem Angelteich zu realisieren ist erschließt sich mir nicht, wie schon geschrieben und nicht zu vergessen für viele ist der Angelteich eine nicht zuersetzende Möglichkeit Angeln zu gehen



magi schrieb:


> Mit besetzten Fischen, die eh dem Tode geweiht sind und das Umsetzen von Klein auf mit Keschern und Netzen, je nach Entwicklungsstand, längst aus der Zucht verinnerlicht haben...



So schaut es aus und noch zu ergänzen der vorherige Transport im LKW über Hunderte km aber wie auch schon geschrieben



Colophonius schrieb:


> Leider greift der Artikel nur das Ergebnis auf und liefert keine Begründung



Das wäre gut zu wissen was da nicht in Ordnung war


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> den Sack voll machen


VIelleicht stammen die Vorbehalte Einiger gegen solche Anlagen genau von solchen Aussagen und der vermuteten (!) Haltung dahinter?


----------



## Astacus74 (12. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> VIelleicht stammen die Vorbehalte Einiger gegen solche Anlagen genau von solchen Aussagen und der vermuteten (!) Haltung dahinter?



Da magst du recht haben, man darf aber nicht vergessen das sind kommerziellen Anlagen, ich bezahl dafür das ich angeln darf 
und die gefangenen Fische mitnehmen darf (evt. Fanglimit) also ist alles legetim.
Die die sich beschweren sind dann meist die die keine oder wenige Fische gefangen haben, ich hab auch schon mal voll abgeschneidert und die Trostforelle bekommen... das war schon echt mies aber mein Unvermögen, da war ich selber schuld.

Klar weckt das Neider wenn ich da richtig was rausholt aber das muß man selber wissen wenn man loszieht, es gibt sogar 
welche die am Kiloteich schneidern selbst erlebt...

Und auch Forellenangelteiche haben ihre eigenen Regeln und Gesetze man muß schon sehen wo was auf was beißt immer mal
wieder probieren, gucken was die anderen wo machen/fangen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Minimax (12. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Da magst du recht haben, man darf aber nicht vergessen das sind kommerziellen Anlagen, ich bezahl dafür das ich angeln darf
> und die gefangenen Fische mitnehmen darf (evt. Fanglimit) also ist alles legetim.
> Die die sich beschweren sind dann meist die die keine oder wenige Fische gefangen haben, ich hab auch schon mal voll abgeschneidert und die Trostforelle bekommen... das war schon echt mies aber mein Unvermögen, da war ich selber schuld.
> 
> ...


Hmm, ja, du hast nicht Unrecht. Die Argumente gilt es schon zu bedenken.
Aber ich habe noch ne Frage in die Runde, vielleicht habe ich den Artike bzw. die Diskussion l nicht richtig verstanden:

Der Forellenteich Besitzer wurde dichtgemacht, weil er die 8Wochen Schonfrist zum umsetzen nicht eingehalten hat, bzw. die Fische mit nem Kescher umgesetzt hat.

Alles was ich von Forellenteichen landauf landab weiss, ist das dort -mit langer Tradition- ein- oder mehrmals täglich schon immer frischer Besatz in die Fangteiche eingekippt wurde. So lesen sich auch die Forellenteichteicj Threads hier im Board.
Und das soll auf einmal verboten sein? Das ist doch gängige Praxis, oder habe ich etwas verpasst? 
Bitte helft mir auf die Sprünge,
Hg
Miniarglos


----------



## thanatos (12. April 2022)

mal eine Begebenheit - ich sollte meiner Perle 3 Forellen fangen - weil wir gerade in der Nähe waren .
4 Würfe 3 Forellen - ok - es war noch eine Stunde Zeit und so wurde ich gefragt ob ich noch helfen 
könnte da die Leute etwas mehr mitnehmen wollten - habe ich gern gemacht - ein Wurf - eine Forelle 
ein Stück weiter hat ein Angler eine auf Mais erwischt und dann war Feierabend bei den Fischen 
es waren noch ü 10 Angler aktiv aber es kam kein einziger Biss mehr .


----------



## ragbar (12. April 2022)

Ich war schon Jahrzehnte nicht mehr am Fopu,aber als Jugendlicher war dort der Spruch "Fische für die Nachzügler" gang und gäbe,wenn man nach 5.30 Uhr eintraf.
Warn eher kleines Gewässer Typ "Autobahnsee",der Betreiber hatte Schwimmkäfige für die Fische,zog da nen Kescher durch und entließ die Forellen unter Verlautbarung des o.g. Spruches in den See.
Niemand wäre auf die Idee gekommen,sich am Prozedere zu stören.
Bescheuert fand ich das trotzdem.
Ich hab da einige Kniffe für Erfolg an solchen Seen gelernt,bin aber später nicht mehr hingewollt,weil die Forellen muffig schmeckten und kein Vergleich zu Vatters Flußforellen auf dem Teller waren.
In einem späteren Urlaub in GB hab ich das hier mal in einer schönen Anlage kennengelernt,hat gefallen:



Anlagen grundsätzlich für unzulässig erklären passt ja in unsere Zeit.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. April 2022)

Colophonius schrieb:


> Das Urteil dürfte davon ausgehen, dass Fische grundsätzlich Schmerzen verspüren,



Nur wie kommen die darauf?
Gerade dieser Punkt ist unter Wissenschaftlern(die nicht zu PETA gehören) nicht bewiesen/anerkannt.

Muss man da von Voreingenommenheit auf seinen des Gerichtes ausgehen?


----------



## Jürgen57 (12. April 2022)

Vor allem wird ja immer nach der Anzahl der Angler besetzt,wie soll das auch
sonst funktionieren.


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Na wer Forellengewässer im näheren Umkreis hat , hat für einen Forellenpuff natürlich wie Lajos kein
> Verständnis für so eine Anlage  ( hatte ich in jüngeren Jahren auch nicht )
> ein Forellenpuff ist eine Verkaufsanlage für garantiert frischen Fisch - mit ein wenig Spassfaktor ,
> es ist der gleiche Fisch den ich auch im Geschäft zu kaufen bekomme - da mal leer aus zu gehen
> ...


Wieso? Was in die Pfanne soll,  wird im Puff gefangen.( ausgewähltem)
Die leeren Bäche muss ich nicht noch weiter plündern und mich dann noch für den besseren Angler halten;-)), setzt voraus, zu wissen was man im Puff  fängt.

Nach nochmaligem Lesen- das problematische an der Geschichte ist das Betriebskonzept als Bestandteil der Genehmigung. Da steht was zum Besatz und Ähnlichem drin. Wenn er/ sie dagegen verstößt, ist das ein Verstoß gegen die Betriebserlaubnis und da wird es kritisch.
Egal was ich darüber denke , naja


----------



## honig-im-kopf (12. April 2022)

es gibt in vielen anlagen schongebiete in denen nicht geangelt werden darf -
ich glaube so kann man diese frist umgehen.
für mich sind diese anlagen ideal - frische luft und n paar fische zum abendessen -
wenn alles in d so extrem geregelt wird, warum wird sich über diktaturen aufgeregt ?


----------



## keilerkopf (12. April 2022)

Ich wundere mich (mal wieder) über die Diskussion hier. 
Scheinbar hat ein Betreiber gegen die Vorgaben zum Betrieb verstoßen. Daraus ergeben sich Konsequenzen.
Dass daraus eine generelle Fragestellung über Angeln am Put&Take und dessen Wertigkeit entsteht, ist irgendwie traurig und typisch zugleich.


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> dass meistens die erste Stunde nach dem Einsetzen die bei weitem erfolgreichste des Tages ist.


Ich hab da selber keine Erfahrung, aber so hat mir das ein Bekannter auch erzählt, der mal in Arrild/DK an der Fliegenstrecke gefischt hat.

Jede Menge Fisch zu sehen, auch große Saiblinge, aber sehr schwer Bisse zu bekommen.

Am dritten Tag wurde dann besetzt und es ging plötzlich rund.  Da drehten seiner Aussage nach auch die älteren Fische kurzzeitig am Rad, vermutlich wegen Futterneid o.ä. .


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hab da selber keine Erfahrung, aber so hat mir das ein Bekannter auch erzählt, der mal in Arrild/DK an der Fliegenstrecke gefischt hat.
> 
> ...





			https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/69665380#/
		


falls Du gerade was über hast;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Wieso? Was in die Pfanne soll,  wird im Puff gefangen.( ausgewähltem)
> Die leeren Bäche muss ich nicht noch weiter plündern und mich dann noch für den besseren Angler halten;-)), setzt voraus, zu wissen was man im Puff  fängt.


Hallo,

na ja, demnach dürfte ja keiner mehr an einem fließenden Gewässer angeln.
Vom Plündern kann da keine Rede sein. Éine Forelle aus dem Bach ist mir persönlich mehr wert als 5 aus dem Puff. Außerdem ist Angeln für mich untrennbar mit dem Aufenthalt in der (halbwegs noch intakten) Natur verbunden und an einem Gewässer, wo alle 10 Meter (oder auch alle 50) ein Angler steht, nein da nehme ich Reißaus.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (12. April 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> wo alle 10 Meter (oder auch alle 50) ein Angler steht, nein da nehme ich Reißaus.


Mir wären 50 Meter auch schon zu nah.

Da kann man leider auch an bekannten Fliegenstrecken im In- und Ausland mitunter negative Überraschungen erleben.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Éine Forelle aus dem Bach ist mir persönlich mehr wert als 5 aus dem Puff.


Ob solche  Pelletbomber nun in einen Teich oder ein Fließgewässer gesetzt werden, macht für mich allerdings schon einen  Unterschied.

In Bayern beträgt die Besatzsperre in Fließgewässern allerdings nur 2 Wochen.

Ist mir aber egal, da ich schon seit Jahren unsere Salmonidengewässer nicht mehr befische, auch wenn da ausschließlich BaFo besetzt wird.

Gibt auch Bundesländer, wo ReBo-Besatz in Fließgewässern grundsätzlich verboten ist.

Grundsätzlich finde ich solche Anlagen schon gut, da sie eben den Bedarf einer gewissen Klientel bedienen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich finde ich solche Anlagen schon gut, da sie eben den Bedarf einer gewissen Klientel bedienen.


Hallo.

sagen wir mal so, ich kann das tolerieren und wems gefällt - ich bin nicht der Typ, der anderen Vorschriften machen will. Um das gut zu finden kenne ich mich da nicht gut genug aus. Allerdings was ich da mal in Österreich in natura und im Deutschen Fernsehen vor ein paar Jahren in einem Film gesehen habe nun, das war nicht gut.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Laichzeit (12. April 2022)

Besatz mit fangfähigen Speisefischen aus der Speisefischzucht nur für den Spaß sie wieder zu fangen ist ehrlich betrachtet nur ein Luxus der Überflussgesellschaft. Meine Oma hätte es nicht verstanden und ich glaube nicht, dass es die nächste Generation verstehen wird.


----------



## DenizJP (12. April 2022)

naja da könnte man aber auch argumentieren wozu Fischfang für Privatleute?

kann eh fast alles im Supermarkt billig gekauft werden...


----------



## jkc (12. April 2022)

Der Fisch im Supermarkt ist ja aber nicht weniger bedenklich, als privat gefangener aus extensiver Bewirtschaftung oder gar "natürlicher Reproduktion"; Im Gegenteil.
Ich sehe die Problematik vor allem im Bezug auf TSG ähnlich wie Laichzeit und selbst ich als Angler habe Schwierigkeiten zu verstehen, dass da nicht schon längst irgendwer flächendeckend und erfolgreich gegen vorgegangen ist, so leid mir das für Nutzer und Betreiber auch tut.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Je nach Forellenpuff-Konzept und generell auch mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen ist es durchaus im Bereich des Möglichen, dort auch (mal) als Schneider oder mit ner Trostpreisforelle vom Wasser zu gehen. Das Problem ist, dass selbst heute noch viele Leute bei dem Erstbesuch mit der falschen Vorstellung dahin gehen. Dies liegt scheinbar auch an dem umgangssprachlich oft synonym verwendeten Begriff "Forellenpuff" für Kiloteich- und Put & Take-Konzepte.


Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung  magi 
Ich war nur ein einziges Mal (vor 35 Jahren etwa) an so einer Anlage, deshalb meine Unwissenheit. War dann wohl ein sog. "Kiloteich", mein Onkel hatte mich um Mithilfe gebeten um für sich und Bekannte möglichst viel zu fangen.
Geprägt hat mich dieses Gemetzel aber fürs ganze Leben. 
Aber auch mit etwas mehr Hintergrundwissen wird mir das Einsetzen von fangreifen Fischen um diese unmittelbar danach wieder heraus zu fangen, nicht sympathischer.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (12. April 2022)

ihr solltet hier schon zwischen kiloteich und angeln auf tageskarte unterscheiden !!!

kiloteich - du holst fische raus (manch sogar auf den blanken haken und bezahlst nach kilo

angeln auf tageskarte - du erwirbst (wie bei einem fliessgewässer auch) eine angelerlaubniss -
das, garantiert dir aber noch lange keinen fisch. 
youtube bringt da ein vollkommen falsches bild rüber - die filme sind alle geschnitten und mir hat mal jemand gesagt,
der für einen namhaften materialhersteller angelt, dass er für einen film auch gern schon mal 3 - 5 x losgeht.

deswegen - fanggarantie nur am kiloteich, sonst keine kohle für den betreiber.

und mal ehrlich, was gibt es schöneres als mit ein wenig luxus am gewässer zu sitzen und den tag /abend /nacht zu geniessen.
ich bin gern mal zb. im oosbachtal, oder in der grafenmühle - nicht um massen zu fangen, sondern um es zu geniessen.


----------



## magi (12. April 2022)

Ich verstehe jeden persönlichen Vorbehalt, den man als Angler gegen diese Anlagen haben kann. Jeder soll nach seinem Gusto und glücklich am Wasser schöne Stunden verbringen. Dennoch verstehe ich, ehrlich gesagt, die Argumentation mit den TSG, in Verbindung mit dem Angeln der besetzten Forellen, nicht, da sich m.E. diese Frage schon früher stellen müsste.
Warum ist es aus Sicht der Gesetzeslage scheinbar i.O., wenn die Forellen, wie von Astacus74 beschrieben, lebend quer durch die Republik und nicht selten sogar aus dem EU-Ausland (insb. Dänemark) per LKW verfahren und lebend in die entsprechenden Teichwirtschaften besetzt werden (gibt ja in diesem Kontext auch Anlagen, die kein Angeln in irgendeiner Form anbieten)? Die Betreiber könnten den Fisch ja auch direkt tot/geschlachtet bekommen, wäre sicherlich unstrittiger und sicherlich auch einfacher umsetzbar als bei Säugetieren, deren Schlachtung doch rechtskonform einigen technischen Aufwand nach sich zieht bzw. auch das Vorort sein von spezifisch ausgebildetem Personal wie z.B. überwachenden und amtlich bestellten Tierärzten bedingen.
Somit gäbe es in diesem Fall eine klare Abgrenzung zur Teichwirtschaft, die entsprechende Tiertransporte (Säugetiere, Geflügel) auch legitimiert. Für das Töten/Schlachten von Fischen, auch in größeren Mengen/im gewerblichen Kontext, reicht ein Befähigungsnachweis in Form einer Ausbildung bzw. im einfachsten Falle auch ein Fischereischein, Knüpel und Messer - da muss kein Tierarzt/keine komplexe Infrastruktur zu gegen sein (zumindest in NRW nicht, Kumpel hatte mal kurz ein Pacht). Ich bin kein Fischereibiologe, aber der Zuwachs der Portionsforellen dürfte innerhalb von 2-4 Wochen seehr überschaubar und auch kein Argument bzw. von ethischen Aspekten mal abgesehen auch unwirtschaftlicher sein für den Teichwirt (zusätzliche Futterkosten und geblocktes "Teichvolumen"), als der direkte Bezug der angestrebten Verkaufsgröße.
Und nun ist der letztmalige Ein- bzw. Umsatz der ZUCHT-Forellen aus der (legitimen) Hälterung mittels des gleichen Keschers, der sonst auch in der üblichen Arbeitspraxis RECHTSKONFORM zum Einsatz kommt, ein Problem, weil damit ein Vorgang initiiert wird, der es vollumfänglich legitimierten Anglern (Fischereischein und mit Tageskarte auch Fischereiberechtigt bzw. Fischereierlaubnisschein liegt vor) ermöglicht , rechtlich völlig i.O. (zumindest in NRW) Fische zu fangen UND anzueignen (§3 Landesfischereigesetz NRW - da steht bis hierhin noch nicht mal was bzgl. eines vernünftigen Grunds und man sollte doch annehmen das die Gesetzgebungskompetenz der Länder in Einklang mit den Bundesgesetzten statt findet ), wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt (jetzt greift erst das TSG), der aufgrund der 100% Verwertungsabsicht *in Falle des Fangs *auch nach dem TSG für mein Verständnis völlig rechtskonform zu bewerten ist. Aber ich bin kein Jurist und wenn es hier Fachkompetenz in diese Richtung gibt, würde ich mal eine fundierte Aussage begrüßen...


----------



## angler1996 (12. April 2022)

jep , mal noch was angehängt- wo seht ihr den Unterschied zu dem was aus dem Vereinsteich kommt?
Selbst die Meefo und Lachs funktionieren doch, weil besetzt wird in welcher Größe auch immer oder stark reglementiert - entweder überPreis oder über Stückzahl-
ansonsten ist da nix Natur ;
dessn betriebskonzept führt dazu, dass die Forelle nicht verwirrt´an den Hakne geht sondern sich erst ans Gewässer anpassen soll, also bei klarem Verstand an den Haken soll , naja toll die Überlegung


----------



## Rheinspezie (12. April 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Besatz mit fangfähigen Speisefischen aus der Speisefischzucht nur für den Spaß sie wieder zu fangen ist ehrlich betrachtet nur ein Luxus der Überflussgesellschaft. Meine Oma hätte es nicht verstanden und ich glaube nicht, dass es die nächste Generation verstehen wird.



Das sind sämtliche "alternative" Ernährungsformen auch - vegan, frutarier , vegetarisch , paleo etc.

Wer alles hat, definiert sich vllt über Ernährungsweise?

Ich glaube, das ist Ernährungsluxus und jede anleitende, trendige Kochshow ( "Ich mach´ heut´ Kalbsfilet mit Jus und schneid´ die Spitzen ab" )  ist in den Augen eines hungernden Weltbürgers unfassbare , beißende Realsatire - ja, schon pervertierter,

 stattfindender, antisozialer Umverteilungswahnsinn.

Huch , abgeschwiffen

R.S.


----------



## feko (12. April 2022)

Der Stein des Anstoßes wird sein das die Forellen vor den Augen der Angler besetzt werden..
Sprich das Zurschau stellen.
Auf einer Website eines Angelparks in der Nähe stand das sie so eine Praktik nicht machen, und das dieses auch rechtlich nicht gestattet wäre.
Finde diese Stelle leider nicht mehr.
Vg


----------



## zandertex (12. April 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Der Stein des Anstoßes wird sein das die Forellen vor den Augen der Angler besetzt werden..
> Sprich das Zurschau stellen.
> Auf einer Website eines Angelparks in der Nähe stand das sie so eine Praktik nicht machen, und das dieses auch rechtlich nicht gestattet wäre.
> Finde diese Stelle leider nicht mehr.
> Vg


Der Stein des Anstoßes ist/war das er sich mit der Nachbarschaft so richtig in den Haaren hat/hatte und er sich auch mit jedem angelegt hat......................und die haben auf der Lauer gelegen............................und Ihn wegen Allem angezeigt.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. April 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Der Stein des Anstoßes ist/war das er sich mit der Nachbarschaft so richtig in den Haaren hat/hatte und er sich auch mit jedem angelegt hat......................und die haben auf der Lauer gelegen............................und Ihn wegen Allem angezeigt.



Da haben wir ja den Grund, hast du Quellen die du angeben kannst?


Gruß Frank


----------



## zandertex (12. April 2022)

Ich habe in dem Dorf gewohnt und wohne jetzt ein Dorf weiter........................


----------



## Peter.. (12. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Schon echt zum schmunzeln, was einige Kiritiker hier so wiedergeben. Mag sein, dass es in ländlichen Regionen noch Gewässer gibt, die über einen natürlich und sich selbst in ausreichendem Masse reproduzierenden Forellenbestand verfügen. Dies ist aber in Ballungsräumen eher nicht der Fall und in diesem Zusammenhang oft der einzige Weg für die breite Masse, mal auf Forellen am Puff zu fischen. Des Weiteren sind das die idealen Umgebungen, um Kinder und Interessierte an das Hobby heranzuführen. Einen Bieber kann man auch ohne Angelrute beobachten, es braucht den Fisch an der Rute, um den Funken zu zünden. Und das ist m.E. planbar am besten dort möglich


Das schlimme an der Sache ist ja, das diese Art der Fischbeschaffung mit "richtigem Angeln" auf eine Stufe gestellt wird. Die Leute die das machen, können oft einen Hering nicht vom Karpfen unterscheiden.
Würde man diese Beschäftigung nicht als Angeln bezeichnen, hätte ich ein weit geringeres Problem damit.


Vanner schrieb:


> Wie bist du denn drauf?


Eigendlich bin ich ganz drauf.


----------



## Peter.. (12. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> hmmm heute frisch angemeldeter Account...
> 
> Peter, weibliche Variante des Namens ist Petra....


Kann ja sein das ich wenig träge denke, aber ich komme nicht darauf, was so lustig ist.
Vielleicht mag es mir jemand erklären.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist ja, das diese Art der Fischbeschaffung mit "richtigem Angeln" auf eine Stufe gestellt wird. Die Leute die das machen, können oft einen Hering nicht vom Karpfen unterscheiden.
> Würde man diese Beschäftigung nicht als Angeln bezeichnen, hätte ich ein weit geringeres Problem damit.



Also man hat eine Angelrute mit Rolle und Schnur und einer Montage am Ende Haken mit Köder und fängt Fische oder auch nicht, also das sieht mir stark nach Angeln aus...
Wie gut sich der Angler nun mit den Fischen auskennt sei dahin gestellt, ich kenne auch einige alte Angler die ein Rotauge nicht von einer Rotfeder unterscheiden können sind das jetzt auch keine Angler?
Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe wenn du erfolgreich am Angelteich (nicht Kiloteich) angeln willst solltest du den Teich schon kennen und wissen was du tust sonst schneiderst du ohne wenn und aber.


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas (12. April 2022)

Ich habe auch schon Rotfeder und Rotauge verwechselt und bin mir dennoch absolut sicher in meiner Ablehnung der FoPu-Unkultur.
Für mich ist die Angelei eben sehr viel mehr als der Versuch, mit Rute und Haken Fische zu fangen.
Deshalb würde ich zum Beispiel auch keine Zeitschriften abonnieren, die über die Angelei im FoPu berichten, als ob dies normal wäre.
In Kunstmagazinen wird ja auch nicht über Malen nach Zahlen geschrieben.


----------



## Peter.. (12. April 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Also man hat eine Angelrute mit Rolle und Schnur und einer Montage am Ende Haken mit Köder und fängt Fische oder auch nicht, also das sieht mir stark nach Angeln aus...
> Wie gut sich der Angler nun mit den Fischen auskennt sei dahin gestellt, ich kenne auch einige alte Angler die ein Rotauge nicht von einer Rotfeder unterscheiden können sind das jetzt auch keine Angler?
> Und wie ich schon geschrieben habe wenn du erfolgreich am Angelteich (nicht Kiloteich) angeln willst solltest du den Teich schon kennen und wissen was du tust sonst schneiderst du ohne wenn und aber.
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank,
Fakt ist, die Fische über die wir reden, sind zahme Mastfische und haben mit ihren wilden Kollegen nur äußerliche Merkmale gemeinsam.
Mal eine ganz gemeine Frage: Wäre das Erlegen von Schweinen im Stall Jagd?
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich möchte keinen den Spass daran verderben, aber ich fände eine Differenzirrung angebracht.


----------



## Astacus74 (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich möchte keinen den Spass daran verderben, aber ich fände eine Differenzirrung angebracht.



Keine Angst ich versteh dich schon, nu frag aber mal einen Nichtangler.
Sobald jemand mit einer Angel am Gewässer steht/sitzt dann ist das ein Angler egal ob Gebirgsbach, Fluß, See oder Meer und ja auch ein Kommerzieller Angelteich zählt zu so einem Gewässer.
Und wer ist denn ein "richtiger" Angler der Karpfenangler, der Fliegenfischer, der Allrounder, der Spinnfischer, der Brandungsangler... ich weiß garnicht wieviele ich hier jetzt noch nennen sollte.
Das Angeln hat soviele Seiten schöne wie auch weniger schöne da fällt eine Abgrenzung schon schwer

Nu noch mal zum Thema



zandertex schrieb:


> Der Stein des Anstoßes ist/war das er sich mit der Nachbarschaft so richtig in den Haaren hat/hatte und er sich auch mit jedem angelegt hat......................und die haben auf der Lauer gelegen............................und Ihn wegen Allem angezeigt



Mit der Nachbarschaft sollte man es sich nicht verscherzen, ich sag nur wie man in den Wald hineinruft... man weiß ja nicht um was es ging aber ob es das Wert war.
Bin ich froh das es bei mir läuft da kann man dann schon mal am Sonntg ruhig ein paar Bretter draußen zuschneiden alles gut und wenn der Nachbar mal am Sonntag lärmt so what soll er doch ist ja nicht immer.
Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen das da mit dem Angelteich Ärger vorprogramiert ist, z.B. wenn Sonntagmorgens die Autos anrollen, Türen zugeschlagen werden usw. und sofort, da wird dann ein Grund gesucht und gefunden...


Gruß Frank


----------



## feko (13. April 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Der Stein des Anstoßes ist/war das er sich mit der Nachbarschaft so richtig in den Haaren hat/hatte und er sich auch mit jedem angelegt hat......................und die haben auf der Lauer gelegen............................und Ihn wegen Allem angezeigt.


In dem Artikel steht doch ganz klar das es wegen dem besetzen vor den Anglern geschlossen wurde.
Dies ist das Problem.
Wer die Behörden darauf aufmerksam gemacht hat spielt überhaupt keine Rolle.
Vg


----------



## magi (13. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon Rotfeder und Rotauge verwechselt und bin mir dennoch absolut sicher in meiner Ablehnung der FoPu-Unkultur.
> Für mich ist die Angelei eben sehr viel mehr als der Versuch, mit Rute und Haken Fische zu fangen.
> Deshalb würde ich zum Beispiel auch keine Zeitschriften abonnieren, die über die Angelei im FoPu berichten, als ob dies normal wäre.
> In Kunstmagazinen wird ja auch nicht über Malen nach Zahlen geschrieben.


Das Angeln am Etabissement IST völlig normal in Deutschland und einigen anderen Ländern auch. Da gibt es nix dran zu drehen, auch wenn die eigene Haltung dazu ablehnend ist.


----------



## magi (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> Fakt ist, die Fische über die wir reden, sind zahme Mastfische und haben mit ihren wilden Kollegen nur äußerliche Merkmale gemeinsam.
> Mal eine ganz gemeine Frage: Wäre das Erlegen von Schweinen im Stall Jagd?
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich möchte keinen den Spass daran verderben, aber ich fände eine Differenzirrung angebracht.


Das Erlegen von Wild in Gehegen ist schon noch anders gelagert. Die Forellen sind ja nich per se gefangen, nur weil sie in den Angelteich eingesetzt wurden bzw. Haben durchaus Möglichkeiten, sich dem Fang zu entziehen


----------



## thanatos (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Wäre das Erlegen von Schweinen im Stall Jagd?


Gegenfrage - ist das anlegen eines Futterplatzes ,das Ausbringen ( nicht werfen ) der Boiliemontage etwa 
anders als ein Schwein am Futtertrog - also wer die Fischbeschaffung aus einem Kiloteich in 
Frage stellt sollte sich doch selbst erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen - ob er  und nicht nur beim 
Angeln immer so handelt das es andere nicht ablehnen könnten - weil sie es eben nicht gut finden !


----------



## Taxidermist (13. April 2022)

Jetzt geht es wohl nur noch darum, hier die eigene moralische Überlegenheit herauszustellen?
Karpfenangeln ist abzulehnen, in den Fopu gehen sowieso, was noch?
Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Die Fopus erhalten bleiben und wenn es nur deshalb ist, dass ich die Leute welche diese bevorzugen eben nicht an meinem Gewässer antreffe.
Quasi eine Entlastung für sowieso überfischte Gewässer und zudem eine Möglichkeit, sich unkompliziert mit ein paar Fischen zum direkten Verzehr zu versorgen.
Diese Spaltung in Besserangler und Schlechterangler muss aufhören, weil es die Anglerschaft nur schwächt, welche ohnehin im öffentlichen Fokus steht und als Gesamtheit bewertet wird.
Übrigens, wer es ablehnt solche Etablissements zu besuchen, der soll es doch einfach lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## Peter.. (13. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Gegenfrage - ist das anlegen eines Futterplatzes ,das Ausbringen ( nicht werfen ) der Boiliemontage etwa
> anders als ein Schwein am Futtertrog - also wer die Fischbeschaffung aus einem Kiloteich in
> Frage stellt sollte sich doch selbst erst mal an die eigene Nase fassen - ob er  und nicht nur beim
> Angeln immer so handelt das es andere nicht ablehnen könnten - weil sie es eben nicht gut finden !


Das Anlocken von "wilden Fischen" sehe ich hart an der Grenze des ethisch vertretbaren.
Das  entspricht etwa, umgemünzt auf die Jagd, dem Erlegen von Wild an einer Futterstelle.
Als Jäger sage ich: "Wer es nicht besser kann, versucht es eben so".
Das hinterläßt sicher keinen guten Eindruck in der Öffentlichkeit und letztendlich wird es nicht dazu beitragen, das unser "Hobby" von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Das entspricht etwa, umgemünzt auf die Jagd, dem Erlegen von Wild an einer Futterstelle.



Da siehst du mal dass man Fische und Säugetiere, sowie angeln und jagen nicht vergleichen kann.

Friedfische muss man durch Futter anlocken bzw. am Platz halten im Gegensatz zu Raubfischen.


----------



## Peter.. (13. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wohl nur noch darum, hier die eigene moralische Überlegenheit herauszustellen?
> Karpfenangeln ist abzulehnen, in den Fopu gehen sowieso, was noch?
> Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Die Fopus erhalten bleiben und wenn es nur deshalb ist, dass ich die Leute welche diese bevorzugen eben nicht an meinem Gewässer antreffe.
> Quasi eine Entlastung für sowieso überfischte Gewässer und zudem eine Möglichkeit, sich unkompliziert mit ein paar Fischen zum direkten Verzehr zu versorgen.
> ...





Peter.. schrieb:


> Das Anlocken von "wilden Fischen" sehe ich hart an der Grenze des ethisch vertretbaren.
> Das  entspricht etwa, umgemünzt auf die Jagd, dem Erlegen von Wild an einer Futterstelle.
> Als Jäger sage ich: "Wer es nicht besser kann, versucht es eben so".
> Das hinterläßt sicher keinen guten Eindruck in der Öffentlichkeit und letztendlich wird es nicht dazu beitragen, das unser "Hobby" von der Allgemeinheit akzeptiert wird.





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da siehst du mal dass man Fische und Säugetiere, sowie angeln und jagen nicht vergleichen kann.
> 
> Friedfische muss man durch Futter anlocken bzw. am Platz halten im Gegensatz zu Raubfischen.


Wenn man "Massenfänge " erzielen will, dann muß man das vielleicht. Ein Teil des Problems liegt wohl auch darin, das der eine oder andere den Erfolg erzwingen will, entweder durch anlocken von Fischen oder eben durch herausziehen von zahmen Fischen.
Eines ist aber sicher: Kaum ist dieses Thema auf dem Tisch, schlägt die Diskussion hohe Wellen. Warum ist das wohl so?


----------



## Bogaversenker (13. April 2022)

Interessant wie sich die Diskussion nun entwickelt hat…stellt sich aber immer noch die Frage „ bedeutend dieses Urteil nun das Aus für Teichanlagen in ihrer aktuellen Betreibung?“


----------



## Vanner (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Warum ist das wohl so?



Weil es Leute gibt, die sich als Besserangler fühlen und die nur ihre Art zu angeln für die Richtige halten.


----------



## Peter.. (13. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es wohl nur noch darum, hier die eigene moralische Überlegenheit herauszustellen?
> Karpfenangeln ist abzulehnen, in den Fopu gehen sowieso, was noch?
> Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Die Fopus erhalten bleiben und wenn es nur deshalb ist, dass ich die Leute welche diese bevorzugen eben nicht an meinem Gewässer antreffe.
> Quasi eine Entlastung für sowieso überfischte Gewässer und zudem eine Möglichkeit, sich unkompliziert mit ein paar Fischen zum direkten Verzehr zu versorgen.
> ...





Vanner schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die sich als Besserangler fühlen und die nur ihre Art zu angeln für die Richtige halten.





Vanner schrieb:


> Weil es Leute gibt, die sich als Besserangler fühlen und die nur ihre Art zu angeln für die Richtige halten.


Oder weil es Leute gibt, die nicht einsehen können, das es auch anders geht?


----------



## Peter.. (13. April 2022)

Wir sollten diese sinnlose Diskusion beenden, es führt zu nichts.
Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage: Heißt es etwa Forellenpuff, weil in einen Puff nur Leute gehen, die ausserstande sind auf normalem Wege...............


----------



## magi (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Wir sollten diese sinnlose Diskusion beenden, es führt zu nichts.
> Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage: Heißt es etwa Forellenpuff, weil in einen Puff nur Leute gehen, die ausserstande sind auf normalem Wege...............


Ohne weiter auf deine billige Provokation eingehen zu wollen; mach dir doch einfach mal vor Ort dein eigenes Bild. Als richtiger Angler hast du doch nix zu verlieren


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (13. April 2022)

Wer sich hier anmeldet nur um in einem bestimmten Themenbereich zu stänkern hat wohl extreme Langeweile oder er musste seinen Jagdschein abgeben 
Mir liegt es auch fern in einem Forellenpuff zu angeln, eben weil ich andere Möglichkeiten habe und C&R betreibe, aber ich lasse jedem anderen Angler eben seine Meinung dazu und sehe Forellenangler nicht als Angler 2. Klasse


----------



## Peter.. (13. April 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Wer sich hier anmeldet nur um in einem bestimmten Themenbereich zu stänkern hat wohl extreme Langeweile oder er musste seinen Jagdschein abgeben
> Mir liegt es auch fern in einem Forellenpuff zu angeln, eben weil ich andere Möglichkeiten habe und C&R betreibe, aber ich lasse jedem anderen Angler eben seine Meinung dazu und sehe Forellenangler nicht als Angler 2. Klasse


Das ist nett von Dir!


----------



## Waidbruder (13. April 2022)

Lese jetzt erst von den zahmen Fischen. Und ich Trottel kauf mir teure Köder und Gerät. Einfach "putt putt "rufen und sie schwimmen in den Kescher!


----------



## jkc (13. April 2022)

Lustiger Funfact: ich war tatsächlich schonmal dabei wie in einer Anlage, eine nicht gehakte Forelle, in den über die Wasseroberfläche ragenden Kescher gesprungen ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Oder weil es Leute gibt, die nicht einsehen können, das es auch anders geht?


Es geht nicht anders. Wer regelmäßig selbst gefangene Forellen essen möchte, geht entweder an den Puff oder wandert zumindest nach Norwegen aus. Selbst die essen viel Zuchtlachs. Es gäbe in Deutschland bei Weitem nicht genügend wilde Forellen, um nur einen Bruchteil der Forellenpuffs zu ersetzen.


----------



## Vanner (13. April 2022)

Außerdem hat nicht jeder ein Gewässer mit Forellenbesatz in seiner Nähe.


----------



## magi (13. April 2022)

Das Thema Arbeitsplätze sei auch noch kurz erwähnt...


----------



## angler1996 (13. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Das Thema Arbeitsplätze sei auch noch kurz erwähnt...


Gut, wäre das auch noch erwähnt, 
In Zukunft soll gelten- Wer sich gegen den Puff wendet, bleibe bei seinem häuslichem Fisch und betrete nie die Herbertstrasse;-)))


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Wir sollten diese sinnlose Diskusion beenden, es führt zu nichts.
> Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage: Heißt es etwa Forellenpuff, weil in einen Puff nur Leute gehen, die ausserstande sind auf normalem Wege...............


Ich bin mal eben bei unseren vorbei gefahren, 11 Leute auf 4 ha, im Edeka hätte es vielfach mehr Fisch fürs Geld gegeben als hier am Teich. Und das man hier auch nach dem Angelschein gefragt wird, ist so. Mal eben so ohne alles gibt es nicht. Geht also auch anders, ist aber auch ein Fopu.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. April 2022)

Was mich noch trauriger als ein solches Urteil macht, ist die Tatsache, dass hier überwiegend Angelfeindliche Kommentare und Meinungen zu finden sind.
Meistens nur darauf beruhend, da es einen selbst betrifft - da diese Angelei nicht praktiziert wird - und man sich und seine Angelei für das einzig richtige hält. Man selbst ist ja das einzige Maß der Dinge. Schade das wir in Deutschland und innerhalb der Anglerszene eine solche ekelhafte Mentalität haben.

Vielen ist nicht bewusst, dass ein solches Urteil ein weiterer Sargnagel für die Angelei und damit seinem eigenen Hobby ist. Man sägt quasi an dem Ast, auf den man sitzt.



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Besatz mit fangfähigen Speisefischen aus der Speisefischzucht nur für den Spaß sie wieder zu fangen ist ehrlich betrachtet nur ein Luxus der Überflussgesellschaft.


Wäre dann nicht jegliche Art der Angelei ein solcher Luxus? Schließlich kann man den Fisch doch überall im Supermarkt kaufen. Und das ist in der Regel auch günstiger. Wenn du so denkst, dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso du noch eine Angel in die Hand nimmst. Sofern du in unseren Binnengewässern angelst, hast du es nahezu überall mit besetzten Fischen zu tun.

Und ein kurzer Fun Fact nebenbei: Ohne Besatz wäre eine ordentliche und erfolgreiche Angelei in Deutschland gar nicht möglich. Einer der Hauptgründe dafür ist der schlechte Bestand, der unter anderem wegen des überwiegenden Verbots(und der fehlenden Aufklärung) der selektiven Entnahme zustande kommt.
Forellenseen sind vor allem deshalb sehr wichtig, da diese unsere naturbelassenen und Verein-Gewässer entlasten. Die Nachfrage der Angelei ist mit unseren unsinnigen Gesetzen nicht praktikabel. Und jeder - der einem solchen Urteil zujubelt - sorgt dafür, dass die anderen wenigen Gewässer noch stärker durch Angler belastet werden und ganze Angler und unsere Kultur damit Stück für Stück verschwindet.



Peter.. schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist ja, das diese Art der Fischbeschaffung mit "richtigem Angeln" auf eine Stufe gestellt wird.


Angeln definiert sich über den Fischfang mit der Handangel und nichts anderes! Deine elitäre Meinung dazu spielt keine Rolle und hat in dem Falle auch nichts mehr mit einer Meinung zu tun. Angeln ist ein fest definierter Begriff.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr dafür, dass Die Fopus erhalten bleiben und wenn es nur deshalb ist, dass ich die Leute welche diese bevorzugen eben nicht an meinem Gewässer antreffe.
> Quasi eine Entlastung für sowieso überfischte Gewässer und zudem eine Möglichkeit, sich unkompliziert mit ein paar Fischen zum direkten Verzehr zu versorgen.
> Diese Spaltung in Besserangler und Schlechterangler muss aufhören, weil es die Anglerschaft nur schwächt, welche ohnehin im öffentlichen Fokus steht und als Gesamtheit bewertet wird.


DANKE! Toller Beitrag.



Peter.. schrieb:


> Oder weil es Leute gibt, die nicht einsehen können, das es auch anders geht?


Du bist nicht das Maß der Dinge. Auch wenn du die Meinungen und Argumente andersdenkender ignorierst.
Aber letzten Endes haben wir es hier eh nur mit einem Troll zu tun...



Peter.. schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich da noch eine Frage: Heißt es etwa Forellenpuff, weil in einen Puff nur Leute gehen, die ausserstande sind auf normalem Wege...............


... wenn man derartige Provokationen liest.

Mal ganz davon ab, dass ich weder Forellenpuff noch Puff als selbstredend negativ empfinde. Ich bin hier nicht in der Kirche des letzten Jahrhunderts.



Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich bin mal eben bei unseren vorbei gefahren, 11 Leute auf 4 ha, im Edeka hätte es vielfach mehr Fisch fürs Geld gegeben als hier am Teich.


Wann hast du das letzte Mal von deiner tollen Zeit mit der gesamten Familie beim Einkaufen im Edeka berichtet?
Angeln geht man nicht nur wegen dem Nahrungserwerb, sondern wegen dem Erlebnis und was einem sonst noch alles gibt.


----------



## jkc (13. April 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Und ein kurzer Fun Fact nebenbei: Ohne Besatz wäre eine ordentliche und erfolgreiche Angelei in Deutschland gar nicht möglich. Einer der Hauptgründe dafür ist der schlechte Bestand, der unter anderem wegen des überwiegenden Verbots(und der fehlenden Aufklärung) der selektiven Entnahme zustande kommt.


Des sehe ich z.B. grundlegend anders und denke, dass viele Gewässer in ihrer Leistungsfähigkeit seitens der Anglerschaft unterschätzt werden, aber wahrscheinlich führt es hier zu weit vom Thema weg.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomas (13. April 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Angeln geht man nicht nur wegen dem Nahrungserwerb, sondern wegen dem Erlebnis und was einem sonst noch alles gibt.



Bin ganz bei Dir.

In vielen anderen Punkten habe ich meine eigene Sichtweise und stehe dazu.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. April 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Wäre dann nicht jegliche Art der Angelei ein solcher Luxus? Schließlich kann man den Fisch doch überall im Supermarkt kaufen. Und das ist in der Regel auch günstiger. Wenn du so denkst, dann verstehe ich nicht, wieso du noch eine Angel in die Hand nimmst. Sofern du in unseren Binnengewässern angelst, hast du es nahezu überall mit besetzten Fischen zu tun.


Es kommt darauf an, wie und weshalb die Fische besetzt werden. Besatz mit Brut und heimischen Arten in geeignete Gewässer erzeugt ein hochwertiges Lebensmittel und kann Defizite im natürlichen Fischbestand ausgleichen. Eine maßigen Regenbogenforelle, die innerhalb von Wochen entweder gefangen oder vom Kormoran gefressen wird, ist der Natur eine Last und im schlimmsten Fall verludert ein ehemals perfekter Speisefisch ohne je gegessen zu werden, da wir halt lieber angeln möchten als in den Supermarkt gehen.
Das hat mit Naturverbundenheit ungefähr so viel zu tun, wie die Supermärkte, die krumme Gurken und fleckige Äpfel wegwerfen, um dem naturentfremdeten Menschen das gewünschte Einkaufserlebnis zu bieten.
Außerdem haben wir als Angler und Bewirtschafter einen Hegeauftrag, der sich an der natürlichen Ertragsfähigkeit eines Gewässers misst. Maßfischbesatz ohne Abwuchs steht dem zu Wider, da der Ertrag die Differenz von Einsatz und Erlös ist. Bei reinem Put&Take ist Einsatz>Erlös quasi gegeben, der Ertrag ist damit negativ.

Ich verteufel die Puffs und Puffbesatz von Vereinen nicht und bin froh, dass es solche Anlagen gibt. Sie lösen andere Probleme, aber man sollte sich keine Illusionen machen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. April 2022)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es geht nicht anders. Wer regelmäßig selbst gefangene Forellen essen möchte, geht entweder an den Puff oder wandert zumindest nach Norwegen aus. Selbst die essen viel Zuchtlachs. Es gäbe in Deutschland bei Weitem nicht genügend wilde Forellen, um nur einen Bruchteil der Forellenpuffs zu ersetzen.


Mir stellt sich eher die Frage warum es eigentlich unbedingt Forellen sein müssen !?  Der tolle Geschmack kann es ja nicht sein, denn man frisst dann einen Tiermehlmix mit einem Schuß Antibiotka. Für dieses Vergnügen werden Kälte- und  Sauerstoffliebende Fische in teilweise völlig ungeeignete Gewässer gesetzt. Ich glaube die Gründe für Forellenetablissements liegen ganz woanders... Zur Legitimation solcher "Angelmöglichkeiten" fällt mir nur ein einziger Grund ein, und zwar Druck von den wenigen funktionierenden Naturgewässern zu nehmen.
Alles andere ist außen herum reden


----------



## Bogaversenker (13. April 2022)

Viele Blickwinkel und alle haben ihre Wahrheit…immerhin haben wir an Teichanlagen eine 100% Fischverwertung,was unseren -meiner Meinung nach-fragwürdigen Entnahmebestimmungen doch entspricht…also geht es hier doch nur wieder um Beschneidung der Angelei an sich…


----------



## honig-im-kopf (14. April 2022)

petra freut sich bestimmt wenn wir uns gegenseitig zerfleischen, obwohl wir das gleiche hobby teilen -
da geschmäcker nun mal verschieden sind, soll doch jeder, wie er möchte.

aber das klassische hat schon immer das neue verflucht - jeder hält seine art für die einzig wahre - traurig und intollerant.


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. April 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> aber das klassische hat schon immer das neue verflucht


genau !
Für mich, der ich noch mit einer richtigen Coryllus Avelana fische, sind alle anderen nur "Stümper"


----------



## thanatos (14. April 2022)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Coryllus Avelana


ja das waren noch schöne Zeiten - nein ich tue es nicht mehr - aber denke gern noch daran zurück .


----------



## Lotta 2.0 (15. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist ja, das diese Art der Fischbeschaffung mit "richtigem Angeln" auf eine Stufe gestellt wird. Die Leute die das machen, können oft einen Hering nicht vom Karpfen unterscheiden.
> Würde man diese Beschäftigung nicht als Angeln bezeichnen, hätte ich ein weit geringeres Problem damit.
> 
> Eigendlich bin ich ganz drauf.


Hey Peter,
ich bin zwar ganz neu hier, aber ich finde, Du hast mit Deiner Ansicht recht. Bleib dabei, Du bist nicht allein. Ich finde diese Fischbordelle auch ekelhaft.


----------



## zandertex (15. April 2022)

Noch ist die Anlage geöffnet und proppevoll!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2022)

zandertex schrieb:


> Noch ist die Anlage geöffnet und proppevoll!


 Gut so.
Besser als wenn die Kochtopfangler alle die Naturgewässer unsicher machen.


----------



## Peter.. (15. April 2022)

Lotta 2.0 schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> ich bin zwar ganz neu hier, aber ich finde, Du hast mit Deiner Ansicht recht. Bleib dabei, Du bist nicht allein. Ich finde diese Fischbordelle auch ekelhaft.


Hey Lotta,
auch angekommen? Das kann spaßig werden.


----------



## Peter.. (15. April 2022)

Lotta 2.0 schrieb:


> Hey Peter,
> ich bin zwar ganz neu hier, aber ich finde, Du hast mit Deiner Ansicht recht. Bleib dabei, Du bist nicht allein. Ich finde diese Fischbordelle auch ekelhaft.


Kommen die anderen auch noch?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2022)

Peter.. schrieb:


> Hey Lotta,
> auch angekommen? Das kann spaßig werden.





Peter.. schrieb:


> Kommen die anderen auch noch?


Wird das hier eine konzertierte Trollaktion?
Ich könnte Kotzen!

Jürgen


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wird das hier eine konzertierte Trollaktion?
> Ich könnte Kotzen!
> 
> Jürgen



Hat sich erledigt, Jürgen.
Peter/Lotta war ein illegaler Doppelaccount.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ist erledigt, Jürgen.
> Perter/Lotta war ein Doppelaccount.


Gut, dann braucht man sich die Hetze hier wohl nicht mehr antun.

Jürgen


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2022)

Denkt bitte daran, so ein Fopu ist für viele die einzige Möglichkeit angeln zu gehen.


----------



## magi (15. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Gut, dann braucht man sich die Hetze hier wohl nicht mehr antun.
> 
> Jürgen





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, Jürgen.
> Peter/Lotta war ein illegaler Doppelaccount.



Traurig, dass es manche scheinbar so nötig haben #Mitleid


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2022)

Jupp.
Aber die Mods sind ja da und greifen ein.


----------



## geomas (15. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Denkt bitte daran, so ein Fopu ist für viele die einzige Möglichkeit angeln zu gehen.



Das spricht aber nicht für die FoPus, es stimmt eher traurig wegen der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit anderer Gewässer.

Ich will Dich und andere nicht anmachen, hier in MeckPom ist das Angeln ja für die allermeisten Petrijünger erschwinglich und die Gewässerdichte hoch.
Meinst Du die finanziellen Aspekte - daß ein Besuch im FoPu billiger ist als Vereinsbeiträge oder Gastkarten für andere Gewässer?


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Das spricht aber nicht für die FoPus, es stimmt eher traurig wegen der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit anderer Gewässer.
> 
> Ich will Dich und andere nicht anmachen, hier in MeckPom ist das Angeln ja für die allermeisten Petrijünger erschwinglich und die Gewässerdichte hoch.
> Meinst Du die finanziellen Aspekte - daß ein Besuch im FoPu billiger ist als Vereinsbeiträge oder Gastkarten für andere Gewässer?


Ich meine ohne Fischereiprüfung. Und ja ich weiß, müsste eigtl. auch verlangt werden. Macht aber kein Betreiber bei uns. (Raum Hannover)


----------



## Jürgen57 (15. April 2022)

In einem FoPu hast du schnell viel Geld verbrand.Bei uns Kosten die Tageskarten ab 30 Euro 
aufwärts,da hast du schnell einen Jahresbeitrag für einen Vereinsbeitrag raus.Dann kannst du
sooft gehen wie du willst.


----------



## Jürgen57 (15. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine ohne Fischereiprüfung. Und ja ich weiß, müsste eigtl. auch verlangt werden. Macht aber kein Betreiber bei uns. (Raum Hannover)


Fischereiprüfung war schon immer Flicht in FoPus,nur wurde früher nicht so drauf gekuckt.


----------



## geomas (15. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Denkt bitte daran, so ein Fopu ist für viele die einzige Möglichkeit angeln zu gehen.





yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine ohne Fischereiprüfung. Und ja ich weiß, müsste eigtl. auch verlangt werden. Macht aber kein Betreiber bei uns. (Raum Hannover)



Das ist ehrlich gesagt nun auch nicht gerade DAS Argument PRO FoPu


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Das ist ehrlich gesagt nun auch nicht gerade DAS Argument PRO FoPu


War auch nie meine Absicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Das ist ehrlich gesagt nun auch nicht gerade DAS Argument PRO FoPu


Man braucht auch kein Argument für Fopu, es reicht schon nicht dagegen zu sein!
Ich kann da auch nichts dran finden, aber dennoch so tolerant sein und einfach akzeptieren, dass andere dort ihren Spass haben.
Geht mir beim Karpfenangeln übrigens genau so.

Jürgen


----------



## Astacus74 (16. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Man braucht auch kein Argument für Fopu, es reicht schon nicht dagegen zu sein!
> Ich kann da auch nichts dran finden, aber dennoch so tolerant sein und einfach akzeptieren, dass andere dort ihren Spass haben.



Ich geb es zu ein/zwei mal im Jahr geh ich auch mal an den hiesigen Angelteich, in unseren Gewässern gibt es nun mal keine
Forellen also werden da welche geangelt.
Die Angler dort sind verschieden die einen die ihren Kleinen das angeln schmackhaft machen wollen, die anderen die keinen 
Fischereischein haben und dann und wann mal angeln wollen, die die wissen wie es läuft und eine Forelle nach der anderen fangen und dann die die ich am wenigsten mag, Fische werden fast nicht gefangen dafür aber reichlich Alkohol konsumiert.
Achja dann gibt es noch die Kleinen Gruppen so 3 bis 6 "Angler" die etwas feiern und deswegen an den Angelteich fahren
und die Anfänger die mal fangen wollen, bestimmt habe ich noch einige vergessen aber das sind so die mir bekannten Typen am Angelteich, achja und dann die die so wie ich einfach mal ein paar Forellen für den Rauch fangen wollen, weil sie keine in ihren Gewässern schwimmen haben.
Soll doch jeder seine Lieblingsangelart betreiben ich muß sie ja nicht mögen aber tollerieren kann man sie ja, das ist ja das schöne an unseren Hobby es gibt soviele Möglichkeiten und Arten Fisch zu fangen da findet jeder was ihm gefällt.
Wenn alle Anglerzasammen an einem Strick ziehen würden könnten wir viel mehr erreichen aber es muß ja immer auf andere Anglearten gestänkert werden (wie kann man nur...) und die eigene Angelart ist as beste alles andere zählt nicht.
Wir sind doch alle erwachsen reißt euch doch zusammen dann könnten wir viel mehr bewirken.


Gruß Frank


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. April 2022)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich meine ohne Fischereiprüfung. Und ja ich weiß, müsste eigtl. auch verlangt werden. Macht aber kein Betreiber bei uns. (Raum Hannover)



einspruch ...

ich bin auch im großraum hannover / bremen unterwegs, wird überall verlangt


----------



## honig-im-kopf (16. April 2022)

Jürgen57 schrieb:


> In einem FoPu hast du schnell viel Geld verbrand.Bei uns Kosten die Tageskarten ab 30 Euro
> aufwärts,da hast du schnell einen Jahresbeitrag für einen Vereinsbeitrag raus.Dann kannst du
> sooft gehen wie du willst.



vielleicht ist das einer der gründe, warum viele über die "fopu`s" fluchen ...

fopu - ist auch nicht zwingend meins - ich bevorzuge angelparks - 
zwar teuerer, aber mit nem kumpel mal ein paar tage angeln - mit hütte und privatsteg hat was.
chillen, angeln, n guten whisky, lecker essen - dass ist kurzurlaub vom feinsten.

und mir 1000 x lieber als 1 woche all inklusiv in irgendeiner bettenburg und chillen wie ne sardine am strand.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2022)

geomas schrieb:


> Das spricht aber nicht für die FoPus, es stimmt eher traurig wegen der mangelnden Verfügbarkeit anderer Gewässer.
> 
> Ich will Dich und andere nicht anmachen, hier in MeckPom ist das Angeln ja für die allermeisten Petrijünger erschwinglich und die Gewässerdichte hoch.
> Meinst Du die finanziellen Aspekte - daß ein Besuch im FoPu billiger ist als Vereinsbeiträge oder Gastkarten für andere Gewässer?


für MeckPomm hast Du völlig Recht.
Aber es gibt Gegende in D, da gibt es nur ein paar Pfützen zum Angeln. Wenn da dann ein FOPU drunter ist, ist er automatisch hochbegehrt.
Z.B. hier in der Westpfalz gibt es so gut wie nichts, die wenigen Gewässer sind unerschwinglich oder man hat erst gar keine Chance an eine Erlaubnis zu kommen.
Wenn ich angeln will muss ich mind 50 Km fahren, wenn es ein ruhiges, schönes Gewässer sein soll, mind 80 Km.
Gäbe es einen FOPU in der Nähe, würde ich dort hin und wieder hingehen.


----------



## thanatos (16. April 2022)

es geht ja in erster Linie nicht um ´s angeln - einen schönen See habe ich 100 m vor der Haustür , 
zum Fliegenfischen müßte ich aber über 200 Km weit fahren dazu bin ich nun schon zu alt und
da wo ich früher war ob da überhaupt noch möglich ????
Es geht bei mir einzig und allein eine garantiert frische Forelle zu kaufen , ein kleiner Ausflug ,
noch woanders shoppen , und ein kleiner Spaß beim Fang , essen tut sie nur meine Frau ( wenn sie ohne großen Tricks fangbar sind angelt sie,sie auch selbst ) ich esse nur welche aus 
Gebirgsbächen auch die aus Wiesengewässern sagen mir geschmacklich nicht zu ( bevor Fragen kommen 
ja ich habe ne Meise )
Was an den Kiloteichen verwerflich sein soll ist mir echt ein Rätsel - ich kann auch lebende Weihnachtsgänse 
kaufen , oder vor Ort schlachten lassen und mir dabei sicher sein das sie besser gestorben sind als die 
im Supermarkt . 
Meine lieben Forellenbordellgegner - denkt mal darüber nach !


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> bevor Fragen kommen
> ja ich habe ne Meise


 

Kommt ein thanatos in die Zoohandlung:
Entschuldigung, ich hab ne kleine Meise.
Wissen sie was die frisst?


----------



## Jan_Cux (16. April 2022)

Leben und Leben lassen..  Wenn ich frische Forellen für den Räucherofen benötige fange ich mir die auch am Kiloteich. Darf man hier "Werbung" für Angelteichanlagen machen die einem gut gefallen?


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. April 2022)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Leben und Leben lassen..  Wenn ich frische Forellen für den Räucherofen benötige fange ich mir die auch am Kiloteich. Darf man hier "Werbung" für Angelteichanlagen machen die einem gut gefallen?


Hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/forums/teichanlagen.153/


----------



## DenizJP (17. April 2022)

War nun dieses Jahr auch mehrmals am FoPu.

Die schnellen Drills machen Spaß, man kann daraus kleine Familienausflüge machen etc.



PS: Ich hab doch euch gesagt wer Peter ist xD


----------



## Taxidermist (17. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab doch euch gesagt wer Peter ist xD


Ja, ich erinnere, haste gleich gemerkt, was das fürn Vogel ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Waidbruder (17. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> War nun dieses Jahr auch mehrmals am FoPu.
> 
> Die schnellen Drills machen Spaß, man kann daraus kleine Familienausflüge machen etc.
> 
> ...


Ja im Winter ein, zweimal etwa... nach langer Durststrecke brauch ich dann auch mal wieder ne krumme Rute...


----------



## Floma (20. April 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Die schnellen Drills machen Spaß, man kann daraus kleine Familienausflüge machen etc.


Mir wird heute noch ganz warm uns Herz, wenn ich alle paar Jahre an der Anlage hinter Bad Urach die schwäbische Alb hoch vorbei fahre. 
Die "Lachsforellen" hatten zwar ordentlich Fett angesetzt und teuer war das (Kiloteich), ist für mich aber eine der Erinnerungen, die 30 Jahre in detailiert abgespeicherten Szenen überdauert haben. 

Auch der FoPu hat seinen Wert.


----------



## glavoc (21. April 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Mir wird heute noch ganz warm uns Herz, wenn ich alle paar Jahre an der Anlage hinter Bad Urach die schwäbische Alb hoch vorbei fahre.



Mir auch, obwohl ich nie dort war, sondern immer nur dran vorbeigefahren wurde, heute dran vorbei fahre, auf dem Weg in den Urlaub/ die zweite Heimat..  Merklingen-Salzburg-Villach-Dalmatien^^


----------

